# ¿como calcular potencia de salida inversor trifasico?



## xengu (May 8, 2009)

Hola amigos, 

Haber si me podéis echar una mano con esto, 

Disponemos de un motor asíncrono de jaula de ardilla la cual es gobernada mediante un inversor trifásico como se indica en la figura "inversor_motor".

 El problema es el siguiente, queremos calcular la potencia eléctrica que se está aportando al motor para un punto de funcionamiento en concreto. Para ello disponemos de un osciloscopio, sonda de tensión y de corriente.

La primera idea fue la de captar la tensión de salida del inversor y la corriente de línea haciendo uso de un osciloscopio. Para calcular la potencia se ha calculado la media de la multiplicación de la tensión por la corriente:

                                        Pmedia=3 x integral(*Vsimple(t)* x Isimple(t) dt)

Esto no dio resultado por que la tensión captada es tensión compuesta (tensión entre fases) y para calcular la potencia de salida de cada rama mediante este método se ha de hacer uso de la tensión simple (no es posible medir dicha tensión).

A mucho de vosotros se os puede pasar por la cabeza utilizar la siguiente formula:

                                     P=raiz(3) x Vcompuesta x Icompuesta x cos (FI)

Siendo FI el desfase entre la tensión simple y la corriente simple. La realidad es que no es tan fácil calcular con precisión el desfase entre la tensión de la corriente debido a que las tensiones y corrientes captadas no son senoidales, estas son chopeadas como se puede apreciar en la figura "captación". 

¿Existe algún otro método para calcular la potencia de salida partiendo de la tensión compuesta?

Otra de las opciones que estamos barajando es la de pasar las captaciones de tensión y corriente a matlab y aplicar la primera formula para el cual se pasa la tensión compuesta a tensión simple adelantando la fase dicha tensión 30º y aplicando la relación de raiz(3).

¿Algun otro sistema para realizar dicho calculo?

Gracias de antemano!

Espero vuestras respuestas


----------



## Garrulen (May 8, 2009)

Hola

Yo probaría con el método Aron. Te adjunto un link para tu referencia:

http://www.electrica.frba.utn.edu.ar/electrotecnia/trifas/potrif/index.html


----------



## xengu (May 8, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Yo probaría con el método Aron. Te adjunto un link para tu referencia:
> 
> http://www.electrica.frba.utn.edu.ar/electrotecnia/trifas/potrif/index.html



Muchas gracias por tu aportación, me es de gran ayuda. Lo pruebo y ya os contaré.

Si algún otro se anima con otro tipo de solución!


----------



## Eduardo (May 8, 2009)

Si podes conseguirte dos watimetros (los del metodo Aron) *vas a tener una medicion exacta* de la potencia que te absorbe el motor. Aunque como la carga es simetrica (motor sano) podes usar uno solo y multiplicas x2.

A falta de eso, siendo que ya tienen instrumental para registrar tension y corriente *simultaneamente*, pasando los datos a Matlab y haciendo  2*promedio(Vlinea_instantanea*Ifase_instantanea) no es mas que un "Aron digital".

*Ahora, si solamente buscas un valor aproximado*, nada mas que para tener idea de por donde anda la potencia que absorbe el motor y dimensionar la instalacion, podes usar una pinza amperometrica comun y un tester que mida el *verdadero valor eficaz* (True RMS, como los Fluke serie 170 ).
Usas la formula: Potencia = raiz(3)*Vlinea*Ifase*coseno(fi)

- Como la corriente es bastante parecida a una senoide (ya lo ves en el osciloscopio) el error es minimo con una pinza comun.
- Si el motor esta trabajando con carga, podes asumir un cosen(fi) de 0.8 con la tranquilidad que *tanto* no le vas a estar errando. 
- En voltaje, si el tester no es "True RMS" vas a tener un error importante por principio de medicion y por "calidad", pero si tus tolerancias en la potencia son grandes (como cuando se trata de dimensionar) se puede "dejar pasar".


----------



## xengu (May 10, 2009)

Gracias de nuevo,

Tengo una pregunta relacionada, al no disponer de vatimetro ¿podría calcular la potencia mediante el osciloscopio?. Dicho de otro modo, ¿que nivel de precisión puede tener un calculo de potencias realizado mediante el osciloscopio?

Algo algunas pruebas y ya os contaré como va el tema.

Un saludo a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2009)

El nivel de precision es el de tus ojos.

La potencia media real entregada por el variador es:
Pmedia = promedio_en_un_ciclo(Vinstantanea*Iinstantanea)

Si se decompone tension y corriente en sus componentes armonicas eso te queda:
Pmedia = (V1*I1*cosfi1)/2 + (V2*I2*cosfi2)/2 + (V3*I3*cosfi3)/2 + ......   (con Vn,In  la *amplitud de cada armonica* y cosfin el coseno del desfasaje entre ellas)

Pero como la corriente es bastante parecida a la senoidal --> El resto de las armonicas son bajas respecto de la primera --> En la suma solo cuenta el primer termino porque los demas son mucho menores --> Pmedia ~ (V1*I1*cosfi1)/2

Claro, pareceria sencillo estimar eso con osciloscopio , con la corriente no hay problema, porque se parece bastante a una senoidal --> asi que la amplitud medida sera casi igual a la de la 1er armonica. O el coseno de fi, que el angulo es "estimable" a ojo.
Pero la tension es una señal PWM y ahi solo podes estimar la amplitud de manera muy gruesa viendo el ciclo de trabajo. Con un tester tampoco estarias midiendo el valor real (te daria la tension eficaz), pero va a estar mas cerca que la estimacion visual.

Lo importante es *para que queres medir la potencia*. Si el proposito es *una medicion precisa* tenes que usar watimetros. 
Pero si se trata de una estimacion para no dimensionar exageradamente ni el variador ni la instalacion, cualquier metodo que te tire valores aproximados, asi tengan errores del 30% (y despues uses la formula correcta ;-) ) te sirve.
Porque siempre te tenes que tomar un margen y porque comercialmente, la potencia de los variadores cambia a saltos mas grandes.


----------



## Garrulen (May 10, 2009)

Hola xengu:

Si puedes descargar las medidas a Matlab o algún software similar es mejor hacer el cálculo final de esta manera. Imagino que la pregunta de la precisión viene directamente de tus profesores. Si es así no van a aceptar algo aproximado sin una explicación teórica. Se me ocurren dos factores que pueden limitar la exactitud de la medida: el primero es la resolución vertical del osciloscopio, si es de ocho bits, es mejor amplificar las señales hasta que ocupen toda la pantalla antes de capturarlas. La segunda causa tiene mayor peso, se trata de la frecuencia de muestreo de osciloscopio, como tienes dos señales a medir, has de poner una escala temporal baja para poder ver bien la corriente que es la más lenta. El problema es que la tensión la da un PWM (por cierto no nos has indicado su frecuencia) de una frecuencia muy superior a la corriente. Entonces es “posible” que el osciloscopio no este muestreado suficientemente la tensión con lo que los errores después de pasar por Matlab serán mayúsculos. Para evitar ese fenómeno lo mejor es asegurarse de que la frecuencia de muestreo es al menos diez o quince veces la del PWM. Si el osciloscopio no la puede alcanzar entonces prueba a parar los canales innecesarios (el tres y cuatro de tu foto)  y a seleccionar la base de tiempo de manera que se capture un solo ciclo completo de la corriente. 

Si todo esto falla dímelo, se me ocurre un método analógico que puede funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## xengu (May 11, 2009)

Hola otra vez amigos, lo primero agradeceros el interés que estáis mostrando.

Una primera aclaración, el objetivo de todo esto no es dimensionar la instalación o el variodor. Lo que realmente se quiere es estimar el par por medio de la potencia para el cual se aplica la siguiente formula.

P=w(rad/s)*T(N.m).

La razón de ello es la siguiente. Los algoritmos de control que utilizamos para controlar el motor tienen unos algoritmos internos los cuales estiman el par que se esta dando a la salida. Toda la regulación depende de esta estimación de par por lo que se quiere llegar ha estimar dicho par por otro camino alternativo con el objetivo de comparar ambas estimaciones y sintonizar todos los parámetros de control.

Otra aclaración, aunque en la imagen arriba descrita la corriente de salida tiene poco componente harmónico (señal bastante limpia) esto no es así para todos los puntos de trabajo. La frecuencia de conmutación ronda lo 312HZ, esto conlleva que a velocidades bajas la frecuencia de conmutación es alta respecto a la frecuencia de salida. No así para altas velocidades altas, en las que la frecuencia de conmutación únicamente es 6 veces más alta que la frecuencia de salida. Os adjunto algunas graficas en las cuales se aprecian dichos fenómenos. Dichas gráficas no se corresponden a dicha aplicación en concreto pero 

Una vez aclarados estos temas os vuelvo a formular la pregunta. El objetivo es realizar una captación de la potencia mediante el metodo de Aaron con un error inferior al 10, mejor si es un 5%. Al no disponer de watimetro se quiere hacer uso del osciloscopio. 
El muestreo del osciloscopio es de 12.5Mhz por canal por lo que no hay problemas de muestreo. La resolución del canal es alta (tampoco se cuantos bit-s son).  

Una vez llegados ha medir algo coherente queda otro tema a aclarar. No toda la potencia eléctrica que se transfiere al motor se convierte en potencia mecánica. Solo el primer harmónico de corriente y de tensión son los que se transformadorrman en par, mientras que todos los demás harmónicos de corriente se convierten en calor. Es por ello que tal vez interesante pasar los datos a matlab y hacer los cálculos de potencia solo con el harmónico fundamental. Ya me comentareis que pensáis al respecto.

Por último comentaros que me voy ha ausentar hasta el viernes, por lo que no penséis que paso del tema si dejo de responder en ciertos días.

Como siempre gracias de antemano, Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2009)

xengu dijo:
			
		

> ...Una primera aclaración, el objetivo de todo esto no es dimensionar la instalación o el variodor. Lo que realmente se quiere es estimar el par por medio de la potencia para el cual se aplica la siguiente formula.
> 
> P=w(rad/s)*T(N.m).
> 
> La razón de ello es la siguiente. Los algoritmos de control que utilizamos para controlar el motor tienen unos algoritmos internos los cuales estiman el par que se esta dando a la salida. Toda la regulación depende de esta estimación de par por lo que se quiere llegar ha estimar dicho par por otro camino alternativo con el objetivo de comparar ambas estimaciones y sintonizar todos los parámetros de control....



Ningun variador (que yo sepa) te estima el par partiendo de la *medicion directa de la potencia*, se saca de manera indirecta *usando la corriente del puente*.
Despreciando la disipacion del puente, la potencia media disipada en la carga sera *P = promedio(Vpuente*Ipuente)*  ; con Ipuente la corriente total que toman las tres ramas del puente y Vpuente su tension de alimentacion.

Como el error en la determinacion del par va a depender *mas* de las perdidas del motor que de otros factores, porque vos estas midiendo la potencia electrica que toma el motor y usas la frecuencia del variador, y no tenes en cuenta ni las perdidas ni el resbalamiento (que son variables con el regimen) --> Podes simplificar mas la medicion con la tranquilidad que los errores mas grandes vienen de otro lado.

Si asumis como 'constante' la tension de alimentacion del puente --> resulta P = Vpuente*promedio(Ipuente) --> medicion mas que sencilla porque es nada mas que filtrar la lectura del shunt.
--> Te queda T = Vpuente*Imedia_puente/W


----------



## xengu (May 15, 2009)

Hola eduardo,

Gracias otra vez por el interes mostrado.

Estas en lo cierto, la forma más sencilla sería medir la tensión de entrada y la corriente de entrada al convertidor y haciendo uso de la formula que me comentas obtenerla potencia de entrada. Pero en mi caso no funciona y paso ha esplicarte la razón.

En las esplicaciones que hasta ahora e proporcionado he omitido cierta información con el objetivo de simplificar el analisis. Realmenta del mismo bus de continua cuelgan dos inversores, cada inversor alimenta un motor. A su vez los ejes de los motores estan acoplados. De este modo un motor funciona como generador y el otro como motor (back to back). Al colgar ambos inversores del mismo bus DC la recirculación de la energía se da en el bus, por lo que si mido la corriente de entrada esta se corresponde únicamenta a las pérdidas del sistema (inversor + motores). Aunque ambos motores funcionen a plena potencia la fuente de alimentación solo proporciona las pérdidas.

Gracias de todos modos por tu analisis.

Un saludo a la comunidad.


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2009)

xengu dijo:
			
		

> Realmenta del mismo bus de continua cuelgan dos inversores, cada inversor alimenta un motor. A su vez los ejes de los motores estan acoplados. De este modo un motor funciona como generador y el otro como motor (back to back). Al colgar ambos inversores del mismo bus DC la recirculación de la energía se da en el bus, por lo que si mido la corriente de entrada esta se corresponde únicamenta a las pérdidas del sistema (inversor + motores). Aunque ambos motores funcionen a plena potencia la fuente de alimentación solo proporciona las pérdidas.


Yo no hablaba de medir la corriente de la fuente de alimentacion *sino la que ingresa al puente de igbt*.  Eso te sirve tambien tambien cuando trabaja como motor porque la lectura invierte el signo.


----------

